# LR3 Develop Presets !



## StuAtt (Dec 16, 2013)

using LR3 on a XP laptop.  Far too many develop presets, so trying to remove most of them, but having trouble doing so !

have removed nearly all from :  

'C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Adobe\Lightroom\Develop Presets\Lightroom Presets'

and :  'D:\Pictures\Lightroom\Lightroom Settings\Develop Presets\Lightroom Presets'  (must have ticked save with catalogue at some time)


Yet I'm still presented with dozens of presets when I enter Develop module !!

any help appreciated   Stu


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

Can you clarify which develop presets you are trying to delete: those standard presets included by Adobe with the software, or those added by you over time? The former cannot be deleted, even if you remove them from the locations that you've listed, as Lightroom will source them from within the program if needed. Any user-created or downloaded presets are stored in the "Develop Presets\User Presets" sub-folder, and these can be removed from Lightroom by deleting them or moving them outside the Develop Presets folder.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 17, 2013)

I count 51 Lightroom Presets in total, and yes they'll all appear in one long list in both Develop and Library modules. Nothing you can do about those I'm afraid. Subsequent versions of Lightroom have improved the situation a little in that the Lightroom Presets are now split into sub-folders, making navigation in the Library module somewhat easier.


----------

